# Kansas City ban - Fight not over yet



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Judge delays KC's ban on smoking in bars and restaurants*
By LYNN HORSLEY
The Kansas City Star

Kelly Magee of Grandview spends happy hour with co-workers and fellow smokers Christa Baker and Eleanor Navarro of Kansas City (not shown) at The Brooksider Sports Bar & Grill, where patrons can smoke outside in the patio area, and inside after 9 p.m.A Jackson County judge on Wednesday temporarily postponed Kansas City's impending ban on cigarette smoking in bars and restaurants.

The prohibition on smoking in all Kansas City bars and restaurants, which voters approved April 8, had been scheduled to take effect Saturday.

Nine establishments sued to challenge that law, and Circuit Judge John O'Malley issued a temporary restraining order Wednesday preventing enforcement until he could hold a hearing June 20 on the merits of the lawsuit.

-----------------> FULL STORY HERE <------------------

At least they aren't laying down....I don't have a lot of hope that this will be overturned, but ... we'll see.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

GOOD for them Doug!!



Wichita Joined ranks but I think ours turned out a little better than most..


"It calls for businesses to go non-smoking if they allow people under 18 to work or visit. Since you have to be 18 smoke, the council decided those under 18 shouldn't be subjected to second hand smoke. 

If restaurants or other work places want to still allow smoking, they must have an outdoor patio or separate room with a separate ventilation system. The city would also charge $250 for a smoking permit."

and I think it goes in effect in Sept. The hotel I work for has a Cigar Dinner each yr and we will keep it but our bar and restaruant will go completely smoke free because its all open and can't keep the smoke away from the restaruant.



Good Luck KC!!!




Shawn


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I hope it all turns out for the best as i might be heading back to Kansas in the near future.


----------

